# Benq W600+ opinions?



## lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the Benq w600+ projector? I'm wondering if it's a viable projector for a modest home theater system. Very little information or reviews on line that I can find.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's supposed to be a top 720P performer. Most folks have moved on to 1080P so the older 720P projectors don't get much attention anymore.


----------

